
Nginx raises $43M to help enterprise customers transition to microservices - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/21/nginx-raises-43-million-to-help-enterprise-customers-transition-to-microservices/
======
graylien
didn't realise Nginx introduced so many new technologies! Really worth
exploring
[https://www.nginx.com/solutions/cloud/](https://www.nginx.com/solutions/cloud/)

